# Preserves thread- recipes



## St Allie (Dec 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd start a thread for excess fruits and veg.. other things to do with it when you run out of carboys and winebottle space.


my christmas plums are ripe.. so have picked a bucket full this morning and making spicy plum preserves for the bbq this summer.

I've got more than enough wine already.. time to top up the preserve cupboard again.

recipe if anyone wants it

SPICY PLUMS- This is really good with BBQ (MMmmm Lamb Chops) Has a nice tang to it, great colour and palate.. looks fab in the jar.. always a good gift.


Ingredients
3 lbs Italian plums ( I use the yellow fleshed deep purple plums from my garden)
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced 
3 hot chilies, , finely chopped 
1 teaspoon clove, ground 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
2 tablespoons allspice 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
2 cups vinegar 

Directions
1 Wash the fruit and prick each plum with a fork. 
2 Put all the other ingredients into a saucepan and bring to a gentle boil, stirring until the sugar has melted. 
3 Add plums and cook for 3-4 minutes. 
4 Put plums into sterilized warmed jars. 
5 Keep boiling the syrup until it thickens, pour over plums. 
6 Check the jars are sealed, keep for 2 months before using. 

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent idea G, at least you are always thinking! Thats why you make the big dollars right? LOL

Troy

(did you happen to see the thread about making mozzerella cheese? Almost forgot about it, I need to look it up and read it through, sounds as appropriate as making jams and preserves.)http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=cheese

Have you ever messed around with making your own cheese Allie? Sounds like it could be as much fun as making wine?


----------

